# Panda Cows born in USA



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

only in America lol

Panda cow: US farmer creates rare calf that's perfect for China and sells for $30k | Mail Online


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Aye.....still awwwwwwh. :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Starlite said:


> only in America lol
> 
> Panda cow: US farmer creates rare calf that's perfect for China and sells for $30k | Mail Online


lol, they don't look that much different to the beautiful Belted Galloway, although America does seem to like creating animals at the extreme ends of the size scale!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

It is just a money making scheme on the part of the farmer.

Locations to Purchase Our Beef


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

£30 thou for one.. did I read that right??


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> £30 thou for one.. did I read that right??


Doesn't surprise me, it's a 'novelty' because it's unnaturally small isn't it, they just make up the price off the top of their heads. Some daft celebrity would probably snap it up


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Some daft celebrity would probably snap it up


Would it fit into a handbag?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Makes me mad that an animal could sell for so much just because their markings are similar to another animal & on the small side..


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I would think that it is the small size too, not just the colour. I am not sure about the farming situation in China, but there is I would think a niche for a smaller beef animal if they only have small plots for instance. I know that the Chinese beef market is growing with more of Chinese people wanting beef, so perhaps small beef cows would work well there.

China - Emerging economy and beef market


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Would it fit into a handbag?


they'd probably have to rehome the teacup chihuahua & diamante encrusted ferret first!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Still cute though!


----------

